# Gateway Coasters/Rust-A-Rados combined group ride Saturday July 7



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2018)

Ok, while this is several months away yet, we are happy to finally get this planned. Always great when two groups come together to ride as one. Our group along with the Rust-Arodos from Columbia, Mo and many from the KC area will meet up in the beautiful town of Rocheport, Mo. and ride the Katy Trail. Ride starts at 11:00am and goes to whenever we decide to stop. Afterwards, we’ll have lunch at one of the many winerys or restaurants. So bring out your trusty old bikes for what promises to be a great day!

 Merriweather Cafe and bike shop
Rocheport, Mo.
11:00am-3:00pm


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2018)

This is going to be killer!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2018)

Two weeks away!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 27, 2018)

We’re meeting at Bass pro at 6:30am and leaving hopefully by 7:00. We can fit up to 15 bikes in Marks trailer if we position them right. @Wildcat @Dan Shabel @tjkajecj


----------



## smij (Jul 5, 2018)

Can't wait-should be a fantastic ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 7, 2018)

What a great time today, about 30 people in attendance for our ride today. The weather couldn’t have been more perfect!! @smij @rickyd @Dan Shabel @10~18kustoms
@Wildcat
@ranman


----------



## smij (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you Gateway Coaters, Buddy's Over the Hill Gang, rickyd and everyone who made this such a special ride. Great bikes and riders!


----------

